# CARGO must haves?



## glam8babe (Jan 20, 2008)

Ive been lurking around some sites and noticed some people like CARGO .. i have heard of the brand but never really looked at the products proper and i love their idea for HD makeup [blue ray] which is great for cameras etc.

what are your CARGO must haves and why?

[p.s anyone living in the UK they sell CARGO in sainsburys but not sure if its the full line]


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 20, 2008)

I really love Cargo blushes they are very well pigmented and last foreverererer ... I have one color called sonoma that I have had for at least 4 years or more I don't remember when I got it ..but I used it everyday for a good 2 years lol and it still got some ..I did hit the pan in the middle a bit ... ..my favorite is probablly the coral beach blush ...and their lipglosses that come in the duo tin form ..those are great my favorite color is san fran ... they have nice color and super super glossy and feel soft on.


----------



## Blyss (Jan 20, 2008)

I highly recommend the blushes... Catalina (soft ballet pink), The Big Easy (shimmery golden pink peach), and Lousiana (satin peach) are all great ones to try first.  

They also have great bronzers that are not orange.  Their light is a pinky-bronze and very wearable.  Their matte medium is perfect for those who does not like shimmery bronzers.  

Their shadows are very pigmented... when MAC Parrot was not available, some used Cargo Aegean as a dupe.  Textures are creamy smooth and the blend well.

I personally do not like the duo l/g.  I find them too sheer and a waste of money.  

HTH!


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jan 20, 2008)

Eyeshadows and blushes! IMO, I think they have the best blushes around. They have a line of beach blushes and suede blushes and they are all must haves. i love them. the eyeshadows will fit in nixie palettes i believe, if you choose to depot them.


----------



## Sassifrass (Jan 20, 2008)

I use the OneBase Concealer...it's awesome stuff!  Great for under the eyes and around the nose!  I use my 217 brush to blend it in, and the results are amazing!  
I also have a lipgloss quad in "South Beach."  The colours are really pretty, but I prefer MAC lipglass.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 21, 2008)

Is it all Sainsburys, I heard they were starting with Dulwich and another 2 branches in Greater London then expanding throughout the UK...They sold the line Pout until they closed down, hopefully I'll check it out in the near future and report back!


----------



## Gumah (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I have Louisiana Blush which is a favorite blush of mine.  Also, if you like taupe eye shadow, check out "Yukon".  Its gorgeous!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2008)

i love this one!

Sephora: CARGO BeachBlush&#153; - Miami Beach: Bronzer

i don't own it but everytime i go to sephora i try it on and love it, it gives  a very nice peachy sunkissed look similar to MSFs, it's on my wishlist!


----------



## missasoup (Jan 23, 2008)

Here is what I have that I absolutely recommend to anyone and everyone.

Foundation Colors 20. 50. & 70. Mix them and you get EVERYONE's color. I brought these three to a wedding and it matched everyones skin tone. Plus you can fold the pouches and they don't rip, tear,  puncture and take up less space than a jar. I believe they have 40 ml in them which is 10 ml more than most foundation jars.

One Base concealer- AMAZING concealer. not greasy or creasy. covers well and works for you too since it has camomille(sp?) and avocado extract...helps with dark circles and such.

Coral Beach Blush- perfect summer glow. great texture as well.

Tenerife Beach Blush- perfect pop of color on apples of cheeks and contour with the bronzer and matte!

Plant Love- Lindsay Lohan color LOVE using as a cheek color as well. cute pink.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 23, 2008)

i always saw cargo in the pout shop in london but never bought anything but now reading about the blushers and bronzers i regret not taking a closer peek coz pout is closed arrgghh

and sainsburys? hmmm never thought they would cary a line like that but il check it out thanx 4 the info


----------



## Patricia (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missasoup* 

 
_ 
Tenerife Beach Blush- perfect pop of color on apples of cheeks and contour with the bronzer and matte!_

 
oh i bought this one for my mum as a xmas present cos it was matte and she doesn't like shimmer and she loves it!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_i always saw cargo in the pout shop in london but never bought anything but now reading about the blushers and bronzers i regret not taking a closer peek coz pout is closed arrgghh

and sainsburys? hmmm never thought they would cary a line like that but il check it out thanx 4 the info_

 
yeh apparently it came out last year and sainsburys is the only place in the UK that sells it or something... it might just be the bigger Sainsbury stores like in cities


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 24, 2008)

According to the Cargo website these are the UK stockists...

Sainsbury's Dulwich- 80 Dog Kennel Hill, EAST DULWICH, London UK
Sainsbury's Cromwell Road- 158A Cromwell Road, KENSINGTON, London UK
Sainsbury's Colney Park- Barnet Road, ST ALBANS, Hertfordshire UK


----------



## Deena (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gumah* 

 
_Well I have Louisiana Blush which is a favorite blush of mine._

 
I second that.Also, check their Fresno blush, it's great for highlighting.Other things I love are their bronzer in Medium, blushes in Topeka and Prague, BeachBlush in Sunset beach and l/g duo in SoHo(the colors are beautiful and look good on everyone).HTH!


----------



## lara (Jan 26, 2008)

If you're interested in the Cargo glosses, they're exactly the same as the ones from Pop Beauty.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

Plant Love Lipstick Sarah. Sarah is my HG lipstick, it's worn very far down because of how much I wear it; it's this light pearly pink that's kind of like MAC Strange Hybrid except more pink than white/silver and sheerer.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 29, 2008)

I love the Plant Love lipstick in 'Evangeline' named after Evangeline Lily of 'Lost' (one of my favorite TV shows)!  It is a perfect bright coral color!!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 29, 2008)

Catalina blush and Gold Coast highlighter =)


----------



## gymangel812 (Jan 29, 2008)

the one base concealer


----------



## frocher (Jan 29, 2008)

...


----------



## Toya (Jan 30, 2008)

I am a lover of CARGO - especially the blushes and bronzers.  Here's what I currently have or have had:

Blush in Rome, Laguna, Panama, Mendocino
Beach Blush in Echo Beach
Bronzer in Medium and Dark
Lipgloss duo in Kalamazoo, Twin Cities, Soho
Lipgloss quad in Tenaga
SmokyEye Kit in Barcelona
two eyeshadows that I can't remember the name of - gold and green

This is a line not to be missed.  The huge size of the pan means the product lasts forever and the colors are richly pigmented.  Great, great line!


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Have to agree with everyone so far on the blushes and bronzers by Cargo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I only own one blush by Cargo (Mendocino) and I really like it - I was afraid it might come out looking too pigmented on my cheek but a small swipe and I was good to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also own one of their duo lipgloss (soho) but the only thing I don't like is that I can't really take it with me in my purse on super hot days out here in CA.  I worry about it melting in my purse and turning into a nasty gloppy mess.  Kinda wish it was in a tube or something else.


----------



## missasoup (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mustardgirl* 

 
_Have to agree with everyone so far on the blushes and bronzers by Cargo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only own one blush by Cargo (Mendocino) and I really like it - I was afraid it might come out looking too pigmented on my cheek but a small swipe and I was good to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also own one of their duo lipgloss (soho) but the only thing I don't like is that I can't really take it with me in my purse on super hot days out here in CA.  I worry about it melting in my purse and turning into a nasty gloppy mess.  Kinda wish it was in a tube or something else._

 

They actually do have them in little "purse" glosses. Soho mixed is actually Berlin in the purse gloss. I live in cali too, I caught on real quick!


----------



## mustardgirl (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missasoup* 

 
_They actually do have them in little "purse" glosses. Soho mixed is actually Berlin in the purse gloss. I live in cali too, I caught on real quick!_

 
That's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will definitely check that out the next time I look.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 1, 2008)

The blusher in Rome is just too gorgeous. One of the most unique shades I've seen in a long time.

Their BR primer is also godly, but I find I need something with a tad more staying power. Maybe I'll use the other base they've got. Tested their Dark bronzer to see if it could work as a contour...and it doesn't. That made me sad, so I'm still on the hunt.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 1, 2008)

I like Ceylon e/s (good dupe for MAC Twinks) and Garden City e/s.


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 1, 2008)

Cargo's HD Blush/Highlighter is very pretty...it's a soft pink that just seems to blend beautifully into the skin. I think it would look great on you.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jun 1, 2008)

What local Tesco's have you seen the brand in? (Your near me - newcastle/northumberland area) - I might pop in & have a look myself, sounds like a promising brand. Whats their pricing like?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_What local Tesco's have you seen the brand in? (Your near me - newcastle/northumberland area) - I might pop in & have a look myself, sounds like a promising brand. Whats their pricing like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
unfortunately i havent seen it... ive just seen it been mentioned in a few magazines and it says in 'bigger' sainsburys stores.  The nearest sainsburys to me is in the next town (middlesbrough) and i've never really had a look in.. i will next time i go though


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_unfortunately i havent seen it... ive just seen it been mentioned in a few magazines and it says in 'bigger' sainsburys stores.  The nearest sainsburys to me is in the next town (middlesbrough) and i've never really had a look in.. i will next time i go though_

 
Ah ok, thanks anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have a look in the newcastle/team valley one if i'm passing... probably the nearest one thats going to be big enough...


----------



## MsCocoa (Jun 5, 2008)

I had a look in Sainsburys and it was so-so, the SA didn't help because you can't really have a play around without her hovering over you; I did like the smokey eye thing but they were out of the brushes.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 5, 2008)

Agean Shadow 
Bronzer in Medium 
Lip Gloss in Cancun 
Lip Gloss in Macchu Picchu 
Reverse Lip Liner 
Blu Ray Powder 

Belize eye shadow is gorgeous green, but I don't think they make it anymore.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 5, 2008)

Def. CARGO blushes.  I have Echo Beach and Topeka and love them!


----------



## ame (Jun 6, 2008)

I like their eyeshadows and smokey eye kits


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know where it's sold! I'll have to check out some products.


----------



## josie (Jun 17, 2008)

Any of the lip glosses! The tins are such an inconvenience, but now they have the tube version -- they just don't have as many colors.

For medium skin tones I love Walla Walla. The lighter color is lighter than the swatch shown on Sephora. It's actually kind of a nude/sheer color, so it doesn't look too bad on naturally flushed lips or darker skin tones. Their glosses are so comfortable -- not sticky at all. They just don't have that great of staying power, but I HATE lip gloss -- this is the only one I'd wear.


----------



## iheartcolor (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blyss* 

 
_
I personally do not like the duo l/g.  I find them too sheer and a waste of money.  

HTH!_

 
Agreed!  Pretty in the pan, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Lauren


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 24, 2008)

i just bought beachblush from sainsburys in miami beach and i loooooove it! its a lovely shimmery peachy bronze blusher.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 26, 2008)

It's not in my local Sainsbury's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully it will be eventually.


----------



## kuromiko (Jul 22, 2008)

*OneBase*.  Love it.  Perfect consistency for my dry skin.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Oct 2, 2008)

I just purchased Mendocino blush this weekend at Sephora and I think I found my HG blush!  The color is perfect for everyday....buildable if you want more color and the texture is awesome....


----------



## noangel (Oct 4, 2008)

i like the blush. i have Gotham and Molokai, they have lovely textures, not too hard yet not buttery.
maybe damp texture... sorry bad at describing


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 4, 2008)

I love the one base and wet/dry powder...It's perfect for every day wear...


----------



## rebekah (Oct 4, 2008)

i wear cargo's waterproof mascara every day, i think its better than plushlash even.

it coats the lashes and makes them longer, not clumpy and it doesnt come off unless there is soap involved. i love it


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 17, 2008)

I just picked up the CARGO Baked Illuminator in Wind.  On me is it as a soft peachy/apricot highlight.  I like it so far, although who knows if I will keep it.  Something to look into for you CARGO folks.


----------



## JoeyEmma (Oct 18, 2008)

sainsburys on regent road in Salford sells cargo. I'm tempted to try out the blushes. Do they do any shades suitable for contouring for an nc20-25?


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 18, 2008)

Has anyone tried their eyeshadow cards? They look ver very interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sephora: CARGO ColorCards&#153;: Eyeshadow


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonder if anyone has tried TexasLash mascara?

My Sephora was sold out, they say it's wildly popular and they can't keep it on the shelves...

The online reviews are mixed, some are saying it's a dramatic look similiar to DiorShow which is what I'm looking for, but this is just $20 in comparison.


----------



## tdm (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_i love this one!

Sephora: CARGO BeachBlush - Miami Beach: Bronzer

i don't own it but everytime i go to sephora i try it on and love it, it gives  a very nice peachy sunkissed look similar to MSFs, it's on my wishlist!_

 


I own it, and I love it!


----------



## frocher (Aug 10, 2009)

,,,,,,,


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Def. CARGO blushes.  I have Echo Beach and Topeka and love them!_

 
I love their blushes too. I recently purchased Cable Beach beachblush...very pretty and so pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus it is huge!

My friend who lives in NZ stocks up on their foundation when she comes to visit. She loves it and found a perfect color match for her


----------



## astronaut (Aug 10, 2009)

Their blushes are the best! Better than MAC and NARS in my opinion! I love Catalina, Tonga, and the original Blu_Ray blush! So natural!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 10, 2009)

I think they've rolled this brand out in all the Sainsbury's now because I've seen it in the branch in my home town and they had a good selection of stuff, the lip colours out for testers were all but finished so I didn't get to use them. 

I saw this mahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooosive bronzer which was about £8 I think and I bought that, it's pretty decent (I've never had a bronzer before) and it doesn't make me look greasy/dirty.  It's the size of a saucer (teacup, not flying).


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 11, 2009)

I just recently decided to try some of their items and i really have been impressed i love the blush i bought and i can't believe i would ever say this but i love their mascara and i never like anyone's mascara so for me that is a win. I'm sure i will be buying a lot more of their products.


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 17, 2009)

Still looking for a review of TexasLash please!

I hope to pick this up on Friday at Sephora, hopefully it's back in stock...

Also planning on getting Topeka blush.  Any good?


----------



## frocher (Aug 17, 2009)

........


----------



## anita22 (Aug 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I think they've rolled this brand out in all the Sainsbury's now because I've seen it in the branch in my home town and they had a good selection of stuff, the lip colours out for testers were all but finished so I didn't get to use them. 

I saw this mahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooosive bronzer which was about £8 I think and I bought that, it's pretty decent (I've never had a bronzer before) and it doesn't make me look greasy/dirty.  It's the size of a saucer (teacup, not flying)._

 
I didn't realise this!
So, I emailed Sainsbury's & now have a complete list of stores that stock Cargo... Hehe I'm such a nerd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The list is posted in the MAC Chat Europe thread here.


----------

